# Wife left, I was homeless



## Lostsoul78 (Mar 20, 2018)

Hello. My wife recently left me to sleep with other people. 

We were so happy for years and when she started a new job last spring she started to change. She was staying out late, hanging out with guys from work and even started going to some customers house and told me later about it. 

I was dealing with depression and anxiety from PTSD and she was making it worse. This whole time time she said she wasn't worried about us because she knew it would make us stronger. 

She said we would be alright and that we would get through it, but then she asked for a trail separation and three days later wanted a divorce. She said she wanted to be polyamorous (sleep with other people). 

I believed her and when she left I was homeless and living in my car.


----------



## Tatsuhiko (Jun 21, 2016)

So much for those vows she took about "in sickness and in health". While she's in her lala land, have a divorce attorney write up a divorce settlement that gives you as much money as possible. If you are not getting therapy for your condition, please start as soon as you can. 

Did she make you leave the family home? She cannot do this. You have a right live there. An attorney can tell you more. Expose her polyamorous nature to her family if they are decent people. If any of her polyamorous partners are married, make sure their spouses know.


----------



## Lostsoul78 (Mar 20, 2018)

Thank you very much for the support. I told her family and friends and no one cared. They think that because it's her feelings it's fine whatever she wants to do.


----------



## As'laDain (Nov 27, 2011)

Lostsoul78 said:


> Hello. My wife recently left me to sleep with other people.
> 
> We were so happy for years and when she started a new job last spring she started to change. She was staying out late, hanging out with guys from work and even started going to some customers house and told me later about it.
> 
> ...


so when is the divorce?

oh, and go back home. if she wants to leave, she can find somewhere else to sleep.


----------



## Lostsoul78 (Mar 20, 2018)

The divorce is whenever I can get it done. I have had to do everything. She left and thinks thats all she has to do. She actually said "I don't need a divorce. It's just a legal thing i'm not worried about."


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*Feel fortunate ~ the next guy she sleeps with will be the next guy she jilts!

Get to an attorney and get her out of your life! No one deserves treatment like that!*


----------



## FeministInPink (Sep 13, 2012)

Lostsoul78 said:


> The divorce is whenever I can get it done. I have had to do everything. She left and thinks thats all she has to do. She actually said "I don't need a divorce. It's just a legal thing i'm not worried about."


If she doesn't need a divorce, then you move back into the house. Seriously! It's your house! She doesn't get to put you out on the street because she wants to sleep with other men. If she wants to leave, then SHE can move out. If you haven't already, make sure you protect yourself by taking your half of the money out of the joint accounts and put it into an account in your name only.

She wants to screw everyone else, she will likely try to screw you, too.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

@Lostsoul78

How long have you and your wife been married?

It sounds like you don't have any kind of income or a job, it that right? If this is right, why not?

How old are you and your wife?

Do you have any children together?


----------



## anchorwatch (Mar 5, 2012)

She lied to you... you fell for it... put it behind you

Polyamorous? Give me a break! She's a flake, not wife material. 


This is not about her, it's about you getting well.

That is your long term assignment!

A place to live and stable employment isn't just going to jump out at you! 

Are you seeing a counselor? Getting treatments? 

Are you going to your meetings?


----------



## Lostsoul78 (Mar 20, 2018)

We were married for five years on March 12, and still technically married. I tried to kill myself that week because she didn't care. I don't understand how you love someone one minute then not the next.


----------



## anchorwatch (Mar 5, 2012)

Are you going to your meetings?


----------



## ReturntoZero (Aug 31, 2015)

Lostsoul78 said:


> We were married for five years on March 12, and still technically married. I tried to kill myself that week because she didn't care. I don't understand how you love someone one minute then not the next.


And, somehow.... the fact that she's an idiot means you should kill yourself?


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

As others have said you shouldnt have left your home. If you still have the keys move back in. If she wants to leave the marriage she can move out.


----------

